# Wood chippers???



## fanciesmom (Apr 25, 2009)

Well a new smoker that uses big chunks of wood is out of the question this year.  Besides the GOSM is just about broken in good!  

My dilemma is that we live in the land of fruit and nut trees with some grape vines thrown in.  I know that we can get the wood for next to nothing but we're wondering what you would recommend for a small chipper.  The blender and food processor are off limits.  

Thanks all

Sharon


----------



## trapper (Apr 27, 2009)

I would look into renting one. You should be able to chip one heck of a pile of wood in a couple of hours.


----------



## creative rock (Apr 27, 2009)

I do have a chipper shredder. I agree with trapper about renting one if you are so set on getting would locally. Plan on doing a lot in that rental time frame, not sure what it would cost to rent one, BUT I do believe to make it cost less than buying bags of chips at wally world you would need to LOTS!!!
good luck,
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## alx (Apr 28, 2009)

I am able to keep my woodchunk rack full like this with a vise and saw-z-all(reciprocating saw)

I have used hatchet and hammer or wedge and hammer to make wood chips from chunks with minimum effort by just shaving off what i need from dry chunks.
Craigslist had some smaller chippers in our area recently.I have 10 horsepower chipper/shredder for compost-3-4 horsepower are probably more appropriate for wood chips.Wish you luck.


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 28, 2009)

I got a 5.5 hp one that will handle up ta 1 1/2 inch stuff, works great.  Bout it at the local done it ta yerself store.    Been long enough ago that I don't member what I paid fer it.  But a worth while investment in my book!  Stuff over the 1 1/2 inch ta say 4 inch I cut with a sawzall an anythin bigger then that gets split.


----------



## fanciesmom (Apr 28, 2009)

Thank you all!  We thought about renting one - but my freakin luck the last person to use it would have put oleander or something else awful through it.

I saw a couple on craigslist and I'll keep checking.  We know people with apple, peach, almond, walnut, apricot, pear & cherry orchards, we have a plum, our connections with some wine makers should get us a variety of grapevine trimmings, etc.  

We're thinking the 5.5 hp guy would be perfect for our needs.  DH has a Friskar hand ax that is so sharp that it could be used to shave, but every time he gets crazy cutting kindling with it he darn near whacks of his thumb.  I think the chipper would be safer.  Besides we could use it for lots of gardening stuff.


----------



## creative rock (Apr 29, 2009)

Sharon, that is why I bought my 10hp for yard cleanup, but a benefit is the discharge chute bag... holds a lot of good chips.

Good luck in your pursuit.
Matt
aka Rocky


----------



## trapper (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know if you have a tractor but if I was going to buy one it would probably be one that runs off the pto. Good point about what somebody else put throught the chipper, I never thought about that but I'm thinking poison ivy wouldn't make for good smoke.


----------



## fanciesmom (Apr 29, 2009)

That thought also came to mind.  We don't have a yard that is big enough to need a tractor.  

We're going to start worm composting this year - so being able to shred a lot of stuff will come in handy too.


----------

